# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  من أروع قصائد الشاعر الكبير " فاروق جويدة " قصيدة " رسوم فوق وجه الريح "

## صفاء عطاالله

*رُسومُ فوقَ وجهِ الريح* 


*جلسنا نرسمُ الأحلامَ* 

*في زمن .. بلا ألوان* 

*رسمنا فوق وجه الريح* 

*عُصفورين في عش بلا جُدران* 

*أطل العش بين خمائل الصفصاف* 

*لؤلؤة بلا شطآن* 

*نسينا الاسم .. والميلاد .. والعنوان* 

*ومزقنا دفاترنا* 

*وألقينا هُموم الأمس* 

*فوق شواطئ النسيان* 

*وقلنا : لن يجئ الحزنُ بعد الآن* 

*رأينا الفرح بين عُيوننا يحبو* 

*كطفل .. ضمه أبوان* 

*رسمنا الحب فوق شفاهنا الظمأى* 

*بلون الشوق .. والحرمان* 

*رسمتك نجمة في الأفق ..* 

*تكبرُ كلما ابتعدت* 

*فألقاها .. بكل مكان* 

*رسمتك في عيون الشمس* 

*أشجارا متوجة بنهر حنان* 

*رسمتك واحة للعشق* 

*أسكنها .. وتسكنني* 

*ويهدأ عندها قلبان* 

** * ** 

*جلسنا نرسمُ الأحلام* 

*في زمن .. بلا ألوان* 

*وعدنا نذكرُ الماضي ..* 

*وما قد كان* 

*ووحشُ الليل يرصدنا* 

*ويهدرُ خلفنا الطوفان* 

*شربنا الحزن أكوابا ملوثة* 

*بدم القهر .. والبُهتان* 

*وعشنا الموت مرات ..* 

*بلا قبر .. ولا أكفان* 

*وجُوهُ الناس تُشبهنا* 

*ملامحهم ملامحنا* 

*ولكن وجهنا .. وجهان* 

*فوجهُ ضاع في وطن* 

*طغت في أرضه الجرذان* 

*ووجهُ ظل مسجونا بداخلنا ..* 

*بلا قُضبان* 

** * ** 
*جلسنا نرسمُ الأحلام* 

*في زمن .. بلا ألوان* 

*نسينا في براءتنا* 

*بلادا تعبدُ الأصنام ..* 

*تسجدُ في رحاب الظلم ..* 

*ترتعُ في حمى الشيطان* 

*نسينا في براءتنا*

*وجوها علمتنا القتل* 

*مذُ كنا صغارا* 

*نطعم القطط الصغيرة في البيوت ..* 

*ونعشقُ الكروان* 

*نسينا في براءتنا* 

*وجوها طاردت بالموت ..* 

*أسراب النوارس ..* 

*حطمت بالصمت أوتار الكمان* 

*نسينا في براءتنا* 

*بلادا تزرعُ الصبار* 

*في لبن الصغار ..* 

*وتُطعمُ العصفور .. للغربان* 

** * ** 
*جلسنا نرسمُ الأحلام* 

*في زمن .. بلا ألوان* 

*توحدنا ..* 

*فلم نعرف لنا وطنا من الأوطان* 

*تناثرنا ..* 

*فصرنا في ربوعُ الأرض* 

*أغنية لكل لسان* 

*أحبك ..* 

*قلتها للفجر حين أطل في وجهي* 

*وعانقني* 

*وحطم حولي الجدران* 

*أحبك ..* 

*قلتها للبحر .. والأمواج* 

*تحملني لشط أمان* 

*أحبك ..* 

*قُلتها لليل .. واللحظاتُ تسرقنا* 

*فنرجو العمر لو أنا معا طفلان* 

*رمينا فوق ظهر الريح ..* 

*أشلاء مبعثرة من التيجان* 

*وقلنا نشتري زمنا* 

*بلا زيف ..* 

*بلا كذب ..* 

*بلا أحزان* 

*وقلنا نشتري وطنا* 

*بلا قهر ..* 

*بلا دجل ..* 

*بلا سجان* 

*جلسنا نرسم الأحلام* 

*في زمن .. بلا ألوان* 

*توارى كل ما رسمت* 

*على وجهى يدُ الطغيان* 

*لتبقى .. صُورةُ الإنسان !!*

----------


## عاصم

*أحبك* .. 

*قلتها للفجر حين أطل في وجهي* 

*وعانقني* 

*وحطم حولي الجدران* 

*أحبك ..* 

*قلتها للبحر .. والأمواج* 

*تحملني لشط أمان* 

أشكرك ا . صفاء عطالله علي عرضك هذه الأبيات الجميلة 
التي إن دلت علي شيء فإنما تدل علي حسن اختيارك للموضوعات 
الهادفة الرائعة وهذا غير جديد عليك فقد اعتدنا منك دائما علي هذا 
جزالك الله خيرا 
تقبلي مروري

----------


## طارق عطاالله

نسينا الاسم .. والميلاد .. والعنوان 

*ومزقنا دفاترنا* 

*وألقينا هُموم الأمس* 

*فوق شواطئ النسيان* 

 تسلمين عزيزتي صفاء
 اختيارك كعادتك أكثر من رائع
 تقبلي مروري

----------


## امان الواصل

وقلنا نشتري زمنا 
بلازيف     
بلاكذب 
بلا احزان 
اللة عليك شعرنا المهذب  في كلماتك رقيق المشاعر 
راقي في حبك صادق في كلماتك 
اشكرك شعرنا المهذب 
شكرا لك صفاء نعم الاختيار 
نتمني المزيد

----------


## امان الواصل

وقلنا نشتري زمنا 
بلازيف 
بلاكذب 
بلا احزان 
الشاعر المهذب في كلماتة المعبره هادف  في موضوعاتة كلماته صادقة من شاعر مهذب رقيق الاحساس  
نتمني ما كتبة شاعرنا ان يتحقق فهو يتمني ان يخلو زمننا من الزيف والغش والاحزان 
اشكرك يا شاعرنا فقداثر شعرك في احاسيسنا بالرقي وسمو النفس والتخلي عن ما فينا من عيوب 
شكرا لكي صفاء نتمني منك المزيد من الاعما الراقية

----------


## totate

أترى ستجمعنا الليالي كي نعود.. و نفترق؟

أترى تضيء لنا الشموع و من ضياها.. نحترق؟

أخشى على الأمل الصغير بان يموت.. و يختنق

اليوم سرنا ننسج الأحلاما

و غدا سيتركنا الزمان حطاما

و أعود بعدك للطريق لعلني أجد العزاء..

و أظل أجمع من خيوط الفجر

أحلام المساء

و أعود أذكر كيف كنا نلتقي

و الدرب يرقص كالصباح المشرق

و العمر يمضي في هدوء الزئبق

شيء إليك يشدني

لم أدر ما هو.. منتهاه؟

يوما أراه نهايتي

يوما أرى فيه الحياة

آه من الجرح الذي

يوما ستؤلمني.. يداه

آه من الأمل الذي

ما زلت أحيا في صداه

و غدا سيبلغ منتهاه

* * *

الزهر يذبل في العيون

و العمر يا دنياي تأكله.. السنون

و غدا على نفس الطريق سنفترق

و دموعنا الحيرى تثور.. و تختنق

فشموعنا يوما أضاءت دربنا

و غدا مع الأشواق فيها نحترق
فاروق جويدة

----------

